# Vivarium Builds from the past year



## ryanbenzie (Jan 6, 2013)

Just wanted to show some pics of the vivs I've put together in the past year. Each has LED lighting, internal air circ, and a mistking misting system. 

All of them contain miniature orchids. The paludarium has a group of imitator 'varadero' and tiger barbs. The tank that can be viewed from 270 degrees has leucs. The 54 gallon corner has Uroplatus phantasticus. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Great tanks but that paludarium is absolutely stunning, I want to live in there!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW! Who are you and where did you come from? You may be new to DendroBoard but you obviously have some experience.
Can I be the first to request more pictures please? Lots and lots more pictures!


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Those are some beautiful builds you have there. Paludarium has got to be my favorite.


----------



## ryanbenzie (Jan 6, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> WOW! Who are you and where did you come from? You may be new to DendroBoard but you obviously have some experience.
> Can I be the first to request more pictures please? Lots and lots more pictures!


Thanks so much for the kind words!! To see all my pics, it's probably best to check out my instagram via the link below. There you can see the miniature orchid blooms, the creatures I keep, and also I also have pics of how certain species of plant are performing at different light levels: 

Instagram


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Would you be able to detail your lighting setups? That last tank is just stunning, not that the others aren't but that last one has some great shading and placement.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats, very nice. Please show and tell us more indeed!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your tank are gorgeous... I'm looking at your pictures on your link. Simply stunning! Congrats


----------



## ryanbenzie (Jan 6, 2013)

edaxflamma said:


> Would you be able to detail your lighting setups? That last tank is just stunning, not that the others aren't but that last one has some great shading and placement.


Thanks! I'm always looking to get my hands on the top LEDs and put them through the paces with my PAR meter. My mantra is always: lighting sets the table for design. 

The Paludarium has a Pacific Sun Metis CRP Freshwater being run through a GHL controller. The PAR output is high, but not worth the cost in my opinion. The customer service is a bit rough, and the light has since been discontinued. 

The 270 has a GHL profilux (with a built in controller). Great light, but the with one of these you are paying for a lot of the blue light capabilities that I just didn't end up using. Sick color control though, great cloud sim, and great that you have full control over each color channel. 

The Uroplatus 54 gal corner viv has two Jungle Hobbies LED. This is more lighting than is required for a tank this size, but the PAR in this vivarium is ridiculous. Keep an eye on this one, I think it's going to grow in amazing. The Jungle Hobbies LED is the easily the best LED for its price point. You don't have as much control as the GHL, but it still does all the cool tricks and comes in at 1/3 the price.


----------



## ryanbenzie (Jan 6, 2013)

ryanbenzie said:


> Thanks! I'm always looking to get my hands on the top LEDs and put them through the paces with my PAR meter. My mantra is always: lighting sets the table for design.
> 
> The Paludarium has a Pacific Sun Metis CRP Freshwater being run through a GHL controller. The PAR output is high, but not worth the cost in my opinion. The customer service is a bit rough, and the light has since been discontinued.
> 
> ...


Sorry - on the 270 i meant to say GHL mitras (not profilux!)


----------



## ryanbenzie (Jan 6, 2013)

I just wanted to show some update pics of the Uroplatus viv going on 8 months in. The lizards are doing great, and so far the following plant species have all bloomed:

Orchids:

Pleurothallis pracipua (perpetual bloom)
Pleurothallis alata (perpetual bloom)
Scaphosepalum clavellatum (perpetual bloom)
Scaphosepalum microdactylum (perpetual bloom)
Scaphosepalum sp. (perpetual bloom)
Stelis ciliolata
Stelis sp. 
Stelis sp.
Lepanthes telipogoniflora (perpetual bloom)
Lepanthes calodictyon

Non-orchids:
Saintpaulia sp. (two forms) (perpetual bloom)
Begonia prismatocarpa
Alsobia dianthiflora

The following carnivorous plants are also really well so far:
Nepenthes hamata x burkei
Drosera roseana

Thanks for checking it out! Check out my instagram for frequent updates on what species are doing well, and what I've been up to. 

Instagram


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

This tank is gorgeus!


----------



## MondoBongo (Aug 3, 2014)

absolutely stunning. i'm going to be starting my first viv build in the coming weeks, and if i end up with something even half as beautiful i will be very pleased.

-edit-

also, thank you for listing the names of the orchids you're keeping. it can be daunting for the uninitiated to track down suitable species. this gives me some potential candidates to research.


----------



## AlexMak (Nov 7, 2014)

Beautiful!! Absolutely amazing. Care to give us some updates?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Instagram link doesn't work anymore


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

BlueRidge said:


> Instagram link doesn't work anymore


https://www.instagram.com/ryanbenzievivarium/


----------

